# Barbe pimpen



## Jose (16. Januar 2014)

ja, habt richtig gelesen - und da fehlt auch kein 'r'

hätte da gerne ein rezept, frag ich also mal in den kreis der küchenmeister.

mein ansatz ist irgendsoein anno-tubak-rezept von siebert, hammel zu reh machen, durch beize etc.

süßwasserfische unterscheiden sich im geschmack heftigst  von dem der meeresfische. fleisch ist fleisch - nur der geschmack eben.
sieht da jemand irgendeine möglichkeit, süßwasserlingen meer beizubringen?

barben fang ich satt, das meer hingegen ist so weit...


----------



## Floma (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Barbe pimpen*

"Stremmel"-Barbe? Sollte man mal ausprobieren.

PS: Fleisch ist definitiv nicht gleich Fleisch.


----------



## Jose (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Barbe pimpen*



Floma schrieb:


> ...PS: Fleisch ist definitiv nicht gleich Fleisch.



stimmt auch wieder. finde aber, dass barbe in der konsistenz, dieses schilferige, der von meeresfischen sehr nahe kommt.
von muddelkarpfen red ich gar nicht


----------



## gdno (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Barbe pimpen*

Wenn dich die Gräten nicht stören würd ich die Filets marinieren und grillen, ansonsten die Gräten rausoperieren und die kleinen Stückchen die dann übrig bleiben zu Kibbeling verarbeiten, bissken Ajoli oder Remoulade dazu und lecker is dat.


----------



## weserwaller (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Barbe pimpen*

Und auch nach nun 15 Jahren immer noch ein klasse Barben Rezept, vorgeheizt genügen 60-80 min. und natürlich 1:10 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2521377&postcount=13


----------



## muddyliz (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Barbe pimpen*

Zwar nicht in Richtung Meeresfische gepimpt, aber selbst entwickelt und lecker: http://ernsts-anglerseiten.npage.de/fischrezepte.html
Siehe unter "Räucherfischpaste für Grätenhasser".


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barbe pimpen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe trotz aller Warnungen, die im Netz so kursieren eine Barbe mitgenommen und geräuchert und muss sagen, dass man die durchaus essen kann.

Man sollte nicht mit einem riesigen Hunger an die Sache rangehen wegen der Gräten. Die lassen sich aber recht einfach herauspicken. Meine Barbe hatte 55 cm. Bei kleineren Exemplaren wird es wohl entsprechend schwieriger.

Ich werde jetzt sicher nicht kiloweise Barben nach Hause schleppen. Aber das eine, oder andere mal werde ich eine mitnehmen, wenn ich Lust auf Räucherfisch habe.

Für die Lake habe ich 65 Gramm Salz pro Liter genommen. Eine Zwiebel kleingeschnitten und  Rosmarin, Thymian und ein bisschen Basilikum aus dem Garten dazugegeben. Den Fisch habe ich 24 Stunden ziehen lassen und ca. 2 Stunden geräuchert.


----------



## Salzachfischer (5. September 2016)

*AW: Barbe pimpen*

Barbe aus dem Backofen

 1 Stk Barbe (ganz) 
• 30-50 g Butter 
• Salz 
• Pfeffer 
• Knoblauch (fein gehackt) 
• Thymian 
• Alufolie (für das Schiffchen



 Für die Barbe aus dem Backofen den Backofen auf ca. 180 °C Umluft vorheizen. Mit ausreichend Alufolie ein Schiffchen für die ausgenommene, entschuppte Barbe formen.

 Den Bauchraum des Fisches mit Butter (je nach Größe mehr oder weniger), Salz, Pfeffer, gehacktem Knoblauch und Thymian würzen.

 Auch äußerlich je nach Geschmack würzen und den Fisch auf dem Schiffchen je nach Größe der Barbe ca. 30-45 Minuten in den Ofen legen. Barbe aus dem Backofen herausnehmen und servieren.


----------

